
Show HN: I made an IMDB for Tech - chaostheory
https://theymadethat.com/
======
password03
This is cool and seems to have a nice flow to it. Not as data intensive as
Crunchbase making it easier to read for general knowledge / trivia about a
company / product.

I think CB is more focused on the finer details of a company for people to
make business decisions.

How are you curating the database? I have been kicking around FinTECH Report
[http://www.fintechreport.info](http://www.fintechreport.info) for a while now
but curation is just such a de-motivator for me.

I was hoping that the respective owners/managers of a product might "take
ownership" of the listings and manage them... I would love to hear how you
solve for that.

P.S. I looked up Twitter and Biz Stone wasn't in the founder list. I'm sorry
i'm not motivated to sign up and fix it. Honestly, i'm just not bothered to
help out as a site visitor....but... I would hold it against the site if it
missed such critical details as that. (Not trying to be harsh, just honest
realistic feedback, if that's ok). :)

Good work though and interested to see where it goes.

~~~
chaostheory
Yes CB is more for angels and investors. TheyMadeThat is more about giving
credit and seeing someone's impact on the world through their work.

I've been doing the data by hand in order to dog food my UX. I'm not a
designer and really the only way for me to fix UX is to feel a potential
user's pain. Another reason for this is because at one point I was considering
running this as a for profit project, so I couldn't use APIs like Crunchbase's
without running into complications; and I didn't want to just scrape. The last
reason is that the data just isn't there. I'm capturing data that no one else
cares about. What's sad is that most visitors don't even see how deep of a
rabbit hole this can be because they just seem to have no interest in making a
2nd or even 3rd click. (Of course the blame lies with me for not making a
compelling enough UX and/or copywriting.) For details, read my other comments
in this thread.

Thanks for checking it out.

PS if you or anyone has anything you don't like or really like let me know.
Feel free to not be nice - I find those responses to be the most useful

------
jktzes
Could you tell us the difference between this and crunchbase?

~~~
drummyfish
And Wikipedia?

~~~
chaostheory
Wikipedia is too free form because it's a wiki, making entries very
inconsistent. The biggest issue is that only people and things that are
'notable' can be added to Wikipedia

------
password03
P.P.S The highlighted "people" in the headline hurts my eyes.

~~~
chaostheory
I'll fix it - thanks for the UX heads up. Design is definitely not my strong
suit

~~~
password03
No worries, same here :)

------
rsneha
Nice one

~~~
chaostheory
Thanks!

